# Delivery damaged drywall corners.



## Of walls.could talk (6 mo ago)

My basemwnt drywall delivery came with 50% of the sheets with 1 damaged corner. Should I hang vertically to eliminate the repairs all over the place, my walls are 7'8" so cutting off the damage and hanging vertically is what I was thinking?! Or is this not as big a problem for a taper as I think and just go horizontal?


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

depends on how far back its damaged. your probably going to cut ends off anyhow arent you? i would never hang vertical in a house. and rarely are they framed up good enough to do so.

the supplier should be contacted, even if you can use the sheets. (and that means management, not workers) he should know what his workers are doing. imo


----------

